#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  ΠΕΑ σε μονοκατοικία για το "εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον"

## dimitri-78

Συνάδελφοι έχω μια μονοκατοικια για εξοικονομω 
ισογειο καταστημα πρωτο και δευτερο όροφο.
Τα διαμερίσματα ειναι διαφορετικές ιδιοκτησίες, κανω ΠΕΑ χωριστα
η μαζι;Και τι κάνω με τα  κλιμακοστάσια;
Σε περιπτωση που θελουν να εντάξουν και το ισογειο μαγαζί πάλι όλα χωριστά
η ένα κτίριο;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Κατ' αρχάς το κατάστημα δεν εντάσσεται στο εξοικονομώ *κατ' οίκον*.

Τα διαμερίσματα είναι του ίδιου ιδιοκτήτη;
Αν ναι, τότε θα πρέπει να ενταχθούν ως πολυκατοικία και να γίνει ένα ΠΕΑ.
Αν όχι, τότε μπορούν να ενταχθούν είτε ως πολυκατοικία με ένα ΠΕΑ και μία αίτηση είτε με δυο αιτήσεις και δυο ΠΕΑ.

Τα κλιμακοστάσια είναι κοινόχρηστα ΜΘΧ;
Αν ναι, τότε δεν θα συνυπολογίζεις στο ΠΕΑ.

----------

P.A.

----------


## dimitri-78

Τα διαμερίσματα είναι δυο διαφορετικού ιδιοκτήτες.
Τα κλιμακοστάσια είναι κοινόχρηστα και καταλήγουν στο δώμα με ταράτσα.
Τώρα για το εξοικονομώ επειδή στον νέο οδηγό στο 2.1.1  λέει ότι εμπίπτουν σε μονοκατοικία/πολυκατοικία
 και περιπτώσεις κτιρίων μικτής χρήσης  π.χ καταστήματα κλπ. τι ισχύει τελικά;

----------

